# Hotmail - insert images inline...how?



## paulb100 (Mar 17, 2005)

I use Windows Live Hotmail and I want to know how to insert images in side the email? 

NOT as attachments...

the method of copy n paste on the ABOUT website DOES NOT WORK....

can anyone help?


thanks


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

i dont think that you can if you use the hotmail website. but if you use outlook you can


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

Also, Windows Live Mail, the desktop/online client, which can easily incorporate any number of hotmail accounts has two simple methods for adding photos, either as attachments or via the Add Photos button, the latter of which is more of an "inside" the email presentation of the photos, though they are also often rendered to a certain degree for that presentation, therefore the attachment option to send originals when needed.


----------

